# Scott Williams signed with Cavs, who's next ?



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

the Suns need a 15th man ! who should they get ?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Most teams don't carry a full roster.

Scott Williams is done. He was working out with the team the last weeks and really really wanted to sign with the Suns again but they had no more interesst and he almost took an assistant coaching job instead with the Suns.


----------

